# Do you like guys in Uniform?



## webbie (Apr 25, 2012)

Hah - found some pics at my moms of me at 14 - in Military School uniform!


----------



## pen (Apr 25, 2012)

Other than a slight change in hairstyle  I'd say you have held on pretty good web.

pen


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2012)

Boot Camp, 1969.  Retired 30 years later.  Oh, and another one from along the way, 1986.  I have a few dozen more, ya wanna see 'em?


----------



## webbie (Apr 25, 2012)

The glasses don't cut the uniform right......
An officer and a gentleman.....


----------



## Dtunes (Apr 25, 2012)

That an SG Junior you're playing? Can't really comment on guys in uniform, being a guy myself.  Although, I work with several ladies who melt when they see a man in uniform. So there's something to the saying.


----------



## webbie (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah, I think it was a SG junior.....that amp is big enough....musta been the one with 4 10" speakers.


----------



## jimbom (Apr 25, 2012)

Fossil,  Nice looking daughter you have there.  E1 to O6 in 30.  Congratulations.  That is quite an achievement.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 25, 2012)

There is just something about a woman in uniform...


----------



## Gary_602z (Apr 25, 2012)

*Do you like guys in Uniform? Only if they are over 16 and cute!*

Gary


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't have too many of me in uniform. Have this one.


----------



## Dix (Apr 25, 2012)

Atleast you managed to smile, Craig , lol !

BB, I'd expect nothing else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice pic of you & Marsha, Rick. I remember that one 

One gal, in uniform, just to even it up alittle bit.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 26, 2012)

I love guys in uniform....except if it is a cop that is pulling me over.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 26, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> Don't have too many of me in uniform. Have this one.
> 
> View attachment 65974


 

Wow....Making me feel young, Is that from WW1?? 

Now control yourselves ladies!

My one year in band...Circa 197...??


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 26, 2012)

March 54.  Rendering a STRAC salute. 
Dad's USAF Dress Blue Cap.


----------



## webbie (Apr 27, 2012)

I don't usually upload text files, but here is a short I just wrote this week about my military school experience. It will hopefully be pary of my first Kindle e-book, complete with pictures........maybe 3 of these tales as a Kindle Short.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 27, 2012)

Ah, you know I grew up in a Navy town.   We girls had one dating rule.  No squids.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 27, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> Ah, you know I grew up in a Navy town. We girls had one dating rule. No squids.


 
Why I kept requesting a transfer to Vietnam. In a stateside base town or in Vietnam either one the locals wanted to kick your ass. In the RVN at least I could carry a gun.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 28, 2012)

18 year old logic that probably still applies. 

Anyway, we didn't hate squids.   We just didn't date them (in theory  ) because they were only after <cue mother's voice> "one thing!"


----------



## guy01 (Apr 28, 2012)

GAMMA RAY said:


> I love guys in uniform....except if it is a cop that is pulling me over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes reminds me of my trip to work this morning,lol


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 28, 2012)

guy01 said:


> Ah yes reminds me of my trip to work this morning,lol


 
UUUUUHHHH OOOOHHHH!


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 28, 2012)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:


> 18 year old logic that probably still applies.
> 
> Anyway, we didn't hate squids. We just didn't date them (in theory  ) because they were only after <cue mother's voice> "one thing!"


 
Yeah. Just date those high school guys. They only were after somebody to read Proust to them.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm who's this guy in that uniform...


----------



## tfdchief (May 3, 2012)




----------



## MasterMech (Jun 4, 2012)

Where have I seen that guitar before? ..... Oh yeah.... 






 [


----------

